# Has anyone here made a claim on Uber's Driver Protection Insurance?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This has been around for a few months now. I went ahead and signed up for it myself. I am wondering though if anyone here has actually made a claim on it and if so what was your experience?

For those not knowing what I am referring to:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/you-should-opt-in-to-the-driver-protection-insurance.177054/


----------

